# Rear warning sign on Italian roads query



## Lostagainhelp (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a small box on a Thule bike carrier on the rear of my motorhome. Nothing protrudes beyond or blocks the view of the bike carrier tail, indicator, stop or registration plate lights. I'm of the view because everything is behind the registration plate and lights I do not need to have an additional red & white striped warning board on the box. Can a member confirm this is in fact correct or do I need to also fit a warning board.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Lostagainhelp said:


> I have a small box on a Thule bike carrier on the rear of my motorhome. Nothing protrudes beyond or blocks the view of the bike carrier tail, indicator, stop or registration plate lights. I'm of the view because everything is behind the registration plate and lights I do not need to have an additional red & white striped warning board on the box. Can a member confirm this is in fact correct or do I need to also fit a warning board.
> Thanks in advance.


My understanding is that the sign is required full stop, and it must be made of aluminium and the arrows, IIRC, must point to the bottom nearside of the vehicle [so will need flipped after leaving UK]

Steve


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

marchie said:


> My understanding is that the sign is required full stop, and it must be made of aluminium and the arrows, IIRC, must point to the bottom nearside of the vehicle [so will need flipped after leaving UK]
> 
> Steve


That was my understanding too.

Perhaps our member John who lives there can confirm @jhelm

Terry


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> That was my understanding too.
> 
> Perhaps our member John who lives there can confirm @jhelm
> 
> Terry


Sorry for the very late reply. I have not been checking in much lately. Yes the requirement is for an aluminum sign but I don't know about the arrow I don't think my sign has one. I did switch to al when the law changed. I will have a look. However, in Italy I see a lot of people using the plastic ones. We bought a new bike cover which has a pocket for the sign. It came with a foldable plastic one which we have been using as I think the al one would cut the plastic pocket. In other words I would not worry about it. It is most important that you have a sign displayed.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jhelm said:


> Sorry for the very late reply. I have not been checking in much lately. Yes the requirement is for an aluminum sign but I don't know about the arrow I don't think my sign has one. I did switch to al when the law changed. I will have a look. However, in Italy I see a lot of people using the plastic ones. We bought a new bike cover which has a pocket for the sign. It came with a foldable plastic one which we have been using as I think the al one would cut the plastic pocket. In other words I would not worry about it. It is most important that you have a sign displayed.


See John's response @Lostagainhelp

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting that most of the rear signs are made by Fiamma which is an Italian company….

Plastic signs are acceptable in Spain,but they only have reflectors at the corners so are not “overall reflective”, which the aluminium ones are.

Hence the difference, it’s all down to how reflective they are….


----------

